# Zymol wax/glaze chart



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Found this in my searching the other day, though it may come in use to someone.

So thanks to John Drake for putting it on his site:

http://www.johnswax.co.uk/acatalog/Feeding.html


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Lets see the rest of the wax content for the likes of dodo and jeffs

most of the Typical waxes contain only 3 to 5% Carnauba (not necessarily Brazilian No. 1 Carnauba) by volume. The greater the concentration of Carnauba the greater the level of protection and the deeper the shine.

Zymol contains between 37% and 61% by volume and this is why Zymol is so effective in keeping you car in showroom condition.


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Alex L said:


> Found this in my searching the other day, though it may come in use to someone.
> 
> So thanks to John Drake for putting it on his site:
> 
> http://www.johnswax.co.uk/acatalog/Feeding.html


Thats a great chart have it in print now


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

If a big chart could be made for 'wax-colour it looks best on' it'd save alot time.


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

I would love to find out about Victoria Wax Concours how much carnauba it contains, as it gives stunning results.

Also Collinite#915 and #476s what is the wax content!

:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

The whole nuba contents bothered me, but I'm sure someone would be able to knock up a chart (my puter skills are somewhat limited).


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

the other waxes contain glossers if that is the correct word for it but the finish IE the wax content is very very low as that is the high cost part

watch the type of wax IE yellow / white and where its from 

i have sent a few emails to the dodo people as i like the way they set it up but they wont give me the contents and type of wax

wonder why


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Nice find!

I have my car with P21S now (which lasts so little...) and can't wait to put a layer each month of Concours for 3 months. Curious to see the results of a higher percentage carnauba wax


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

i wonder if Zymol UK were to bring the price of Zymol products down to USA prices how many of the user of other products would switch to Zymol

WE PAY TWICE FOR THE SAME PRODUCTS THAN THAT OF THE STATES

*ANY FURTHER FORWARD WITH THAT PROTEST FAX YET ALEX *


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Err? I just saw a post from Dodo Factory that I wanted to quote. It vanished!


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Tiauguinho said:


> Err? I just saw a post from Dodo Factory that I wanted to quote. It vanished!


WONDER WHY


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Well he mentioned the use of some Unicorn Horns... maybe that was it?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

jacoda434 said:


> WONDER WHY


Because it is now posted elsewhere - which is fairer to the manufacturer mentioned on this thread and doesn't lead it off topic. :wave:


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Because it is now posted elsewhere - which is fairer to the manufacturer mentioned on this thread and doesn't lead it off topic. :wave:


this was posted after my comment but thanks for the info in the other post which could have been clearer


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

jacoda434 said:


> i wonder if Zymol UK were to bring the price of Zymol products down to USA prices how many of the user of other products would switch to Zymol
> 
> WE PAY TWICE FOR THE SAME PRODUCTS THAN THAT OF THE STATES
> 
> *ANY FURTHER FORWARD WITH THAT PROTEST FAX YET ALEX *


I agree, I have to ask my uncle to bring me some products from the US!!


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

honda-r said:


> I would love to find out about Victoria Wax Concours how much carnauba it contains, as it gives stunning results.


That's exactly the point that makes me wonder.
If you love the results, then why bother about its carnauba content??
Would the results be less impressive if someone told you it's only 20% by volume? (just as an example. I don't know how much it is. And guess what.... I don't even want to find out ....)

Each and every single wax in my collection is judged only by the results it delivers. Not by some numbers on paper.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mike_001 said:


> That's exactly the point that makes me wonder.
> If you love the results, then why bother about its carnauba content??
> Would the results be less impressive if someone told you it's only 20% by volume? (just as an example. I don't know how much it is. And guess what.... I don't even want to find out ....)
> 
> Each and every single wax in my collection is judged only by the results it delivers. Not by some numbers on paper.


Completely agree with this - the proof, as they say, is in the pudding (or testing).

In order to put any results of carnuaba content into context, I'd like to know the methods used by manufacturers to measure the content...


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

You end up using more of the cheaper waxes because you have to apply them more frequently. the high end waxes will keep their gloss for much longer, Collinite will dull after a time.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Very interesting discussion. I guess % content has become similar to the BHP engine discussion, or the GB chip speed etc. Becomes a marketing badge that some like to use to decide what must be best, despite it being only 1 piece of the jigsaw.

As a consumer its good to see more choice, different approaches and different points of view on offer. Doesnt make it any easier to choose new waxes though


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Just as an example and to keep it within the Zymöl range:

Glasur: 56%
Concours: 47%

So Concours has less Carnauba but still beats Glasur EASILY on black paint.
The regular Carnauba Joe might say: "Yes, but it's white Carnauba in Concours, and the Glasur only has yellow Carnauba which is of less quality."

And then I say: " Big BS ! "
Because the other way round Glasur beats the hell out of Concours on red and yellow finishes.

So what does this tell you?
Just forget about it. As long as you go for one of the upper class waxes don't ask for numbers, look at the results. 
There's WAY more to it than only Carnauba % by volume.


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Mike_001 said:


> Just as an example and to keep it within the Zymöl range:
> 
> Glasur: 56%
> Concours: 47%
> ...


I agree to an extent in what you say but both the wax's are the starter wax's in the zymol range and I can think that some will like one b4 the other but the carnauba content has a major part in the wax that's how they all say carnauba wax but can be as low as 3% carnauba wax content

The better the Carnauba quality + the better quantity = the better the wax


----------



## willj (May 26, 2007)

jacoda434 said:


> I agree to an extent in what you say but both the wax's are the starter wax's in the zymol range and I can think that some will like one b4 the other but the carnauba content has a major part in the wax that's how they all say carnauba wax but can be as low as 3% carnauba wax content
> 
> The better the Carnauba quality + the better quantity = the better the wax


From my limited knowledge of Carnuaba, I was under the impression that T1 grade is the highest quality - and it is used by several manufacturers. As for quantity, well you are limited to the amount of actual raw carnuaba you can use in car wax production (I'm sure someone knowledgable knows the topend % you could have of the raw ingredient).

I think the difference is actually in the other products that are used in the processing of raw carnuaba into carwax. But that is simply my opinion, and not a chemical fact. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Its the ingrediants and blending that count , the carnauba part is only 30% of the ingrediants say in Vintage wax. And I can set fire to mine! lol 

Don't believe all the BS marketing. Its like applying it with your hands is BS, its a ploy to get the user to use more... when in reality there is no difference in durabilty, depth or beading properties whether you use your hand or an applicator pad, you just use more product and mer the paint on some cars using your hands.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Miracle said:


> Its the ingrediants and blending that count , the carnauba part is only 30% of the ingrediants say in Vintage wax. And I can set fire to mine! lol
> 
> Don't believe all the BS marketing. Its like applying it with your hands is BS, its a ploy to get the user to use more... when in reality there is no difference in durabilty, depth or beading properties whether you use your hand or an applicator pad, you just use more product and mer the paint on some cars using your hands.


When I used my Vintage I always found it worked very well off the applicator. I did a test and did half the Golf by hand and half by applicator. I seemed to be able to get a more even coat with an applicator pad and there was in my eyes NO diffrence in the finish to the part I had done by hand. The interesting part of your post Paul is about the marks as I noticed a couple of parts of the side done by hand then had marks on that I had to sort out.

From then on it was applicator pad application for me 

An intersting post.

Johnny


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> When I used my Vintage I always found it worked very well off the applicator. I did a test and did half the Golf by hand and half by applicator. I seemed to be able to get a more even coat with an applicator pad and there was in my eyes NO diffrence in the finish to the part I had done by hand. The interesting part of your post Paul is about the marks as I noticed a couple of parts of the side done by hand then had marks on that I had to sort out.
> 
> From then on it was applicator pad application for me
> 
> ...


Excellent, at least someone else has seen the light.

Do you want a job here at Miracle Detail Johnny? There is a tough exam tho first, you think your up for it?

Kind Regards
Paul.
Miracle Detail


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Johnny's to rich for a job lol

But at least the truth has came out! hand applying is BS!...See i told ya!!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I use an applicator now also, only cos I get cramp using my hands!


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

jacoda434 said:


> I agree to an extent in what you say but both the wax's are the starter wax's in the zymol range


Give me a break.....
Glasur and Concours are not "the starter waxes". How many Zymöl users do you think will actually end up with a pot of Vintage or Royal? I'd say that even Destiny is out of reach for the majority.
I'd agree that Carbon, Creame and maybe Titanium are some kind of entry level. But Glasur and Concours are far beyond that IMO.
Actually I'd even say that if you're not a professional detailer Concours may be the best value for money in the whole range (yes you may get free refills with the two "monsters" but I could run through 11 tubs of Concours (~250+ applications) before having spent the money for 1 pot of Vintage).


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Miracle said:


> Excellent, at least someone else has seen the light.
> 
> Do you want a job here at Miracle Detail Johnny? There is a tough exam tho first, you think your up for it?
> 
> ...


if he isn't i am!


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Mike_001 said:


> Give me a break.....
> Glasur and Concours are not "the starter waxes". How many Zymöl users do you think will actually end up with a pot of Vintage or Royal? I'd say that even Destiny is out of reach for the majority.
> I'd agree that Carbon, Creame and maybe Titanium are some kind of entry level. But Glasur and Concours are far beyond that IMO.
> Actually I'd even say that if you're not a professional detailer Concours may be the best value for money in the whole range (yes you may get free refills with the two "monsters" but I could run through 11 tubs of Concours (~250+ applications) before having spent the money for 1 pot of Vintage).


Sorry if i upset you that was not intended it was to do with the wax content only

if you have seen some of the post made i have strongly recommended the Zymol Glasur as pound for pound i dont think you can get better value from such a good wax especially just now with the offer from zdouk

my gripe is the retailers who mislead us on the Carnuaba content of the wax they sell and i feel that a standard way of letting us know what is in the tub of wax is important


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

jacoda434 said:


> Sorry if i upset you that was not intended it was to do with the wax content only


You didn't upset me. No problem here. :wave: 
But I hope you got my point too.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

This has gone way off my original intent for this thread.

All I wanted to do was help people chose what wax was right or would be a good choice for their colour car.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

jacoda434 said:


> my gripe is the retailers who mislead us on the Carnuaba content of the wax they sell and i feel that a standard way of letting us know what is in the tub of wax is important


Who cares?

The only thing that matters are the results, carnuba content tells you bugger all really.

It's like saying my car has 100bhp so it'd be faster than a 400cc bike because it only has 50bhp.


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

P21S is a fantastic wax and many people swear by it, come back in a weeks time and see how, well it holds up. 

I could name many waxes that look fantastic when just applied, time is where it gets more interesting.

Alex, good point but it is just the Zymol range


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Can I ask, why is it more layers the better, or is it really to have a complete coverage ?

would Ten layers of Vintage look better than one ? Paul ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Multiply layers is always a good idea with any wax.

My friend had 7 layers of Vintage on his Porsche Turbo applied over a 2 week period, it was a joke, and has lasted 3 years!!! 

Desperately needs claying now and starting again. Last time it was 40-50 hours in all, can't wait to do it again, the things you do for mates hey!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

OK so i'm way behind Paul, but the third layer of Vintage on the wife's car looked out of this world compared with the first and second.

And if it stops bl**dy raining i'll get another two layers on aaarrrgghhh!!!!

I so wish i had the time and indoor space to sort this!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Would you recommend that many layers for say Z Concours? (looks like my week off could become busy lol)


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Alex L said:


> Would you recommend that many layers for say Z Concours? (looks like my week off could become busy lol)


and Glasur for example....

Paul - I'm also intrigued by your comments about hand application, especially after seeing the clip on your site where you put it on by hand. Could you qualify your comment perhaps eg are _some_ waxes best put on by hand and not others, or is it perhaps technique that is better? I thought I heard you mention the heat of the hand application making a difference and I know others have told me this for Zymol waxes.

A little confused so would really appreciate some clarity. I have and use Titanium and Glasur, so those are what I am really interested in.

many thanks


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Miracle said:


> Multiply layers is always a good idea with any wax.


What is the reason behind this Paul? I assume eveness of coat should be enhanced? Greater protection? Any reason why visually, multiple players should enhance the look?


----------

